# Νερό: Ανάγκη ή δικαίωμα;



## Elsa (Mar 23, 2009)

Από το tvxs:
Έληξαν οι εργασίες του Παγκόσμιου Φόρουμ για το Νερό που πραγματοποιήθηκε στην Κωνσταντινούπολη από τις 16 έως τις 22 Μαρτίου. Η πρόσβαση σε καθαρό πόσιμο νερό ανακηρύχθηκε «ανάγκη» και όχι «δικαίωμα», προκαλώντας σωρεία αντιδράσεων από περιβαλλοντικές και ανθρωπιστικές οργανώσεις που υποστηρίζουν ότι το Φόρουμ αποτελεί μια σκηνοθετημένη παράσταση για την εξυπηρέτηση των συμφερόντων των εταιρειών, οι οποίες είναι μεγάλοι χορηγοί του Φόρουμ.

Το Παγκόσμιο Συμβούλιο για το Νερό, έχει τη βάση του Μασσαλία της Γαλλίας και διοργανώνει το Φόρουμ ανά τριετία. Στο φετινό Φόρουμ, το 5ο κατά σειρά, συμμετείχαν 30.000 εκπρόσωποι από τον πολιτικό και επιστημονικό χώρο καθώς και σημαντικός αριθμός κίνημα των πολιτών και ακτιβιστών. Η Ελλάδα εκπροσωπήθηκε από το Δίκτυο για τα Πολιτικά και Κοινωνικά Δικαιώματα.
Σύμφωνα με τη διακήρυξη του Φόρουμ, η οποία δεν έχει δεσμευτικό χαρακτήρα, στόχος της είναι η ορθολογική διαχείριση του νερού καθώς και η λήψη πρωτοβουλιών σχετικά με το θέμα της λειψυδρίας και των κλιματικών αλλαγών. Επιπλέον, περιγράφει την πρόσβαση σε ασφαλές πόσιμο νερό ως «θεμελιώδη ανθρώπινη ανάγκη».

Η Γαλλία, η Ισπανία και αρκετές νοτιοαμερικανικές χώρες επιδίωξαν να αλλάξει ο όρος που χρησιμοποιήθηκε από «ανάγκη» σε «δικαίωμα», κάτι που θα είχε νομικές επιπτώσεις. Οι εκπρόσωποι των φτωχών αγροτών, του περιβάλλοντος και των εργατικών συνδικάτων διαμαρτυρήθηκαν δηλώνοντας πως το Φόρουμ είναι κενό νοήματος για τους πολίτες καθώς στόχος του είναι η εξυπηρέτηση των συμφερόντων των μεγάλων εταιρειών που το επιχορηγούν.[...]

Το ίδιο θέμα από την "Ε" εδώ.
Το τρέιλερ του βραβευμένου ντοκιμαντέρ


----------

